# Just Ordered DSUB2



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey All, New with Damasko Brand... Just ordered the NEW DUB2 ... Arrives Wed.. Looking forward to it.. Anyone else with a DSUB2 here?


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Way to go! Look forward to you photos and firsthand impressions.


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

Arriving today, Ill report back here with 1st impressions.. Thanks Guys!


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks Like an amazing watch. Glad I waited for the Dsub2 ... Love the Blue... I am hoping for a bracelet for this model as well.. They said its in the works..


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen.

Enjoy it!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

Pics to follow today, arrived yesterday came home late from work... thank you !


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

It's out?

<stops holding breath after, what, two years?!>

Oh dang-just read 51mm lug-to-lug.


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, My Dsub2 arrived this week.. 1st things 1st, Watchmann is amazing. Customer service went above and beyond .. Pre and Post sale! Greg is an amazing person to deal with... He made the purchase seamless. Shipped quick and arrived in perfect cond. Now on to the watch..

The blue dial looks so much better in person than on the web. The orange accents flow seamless. So easy to read the time and the date! Date wheel is blue as well, great touch! Watch comes on a large silicone strap when can be cut in sections to size. Also a micro adjustment on the clasp. The finish on the watch is up there with the Sinn U1. I have to say something about the box, Black lacquer box ( very solid ) Impressive. So far loving my 1st Damasko DSUB2 ... 

Pics to follow..


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

Also I was very surprised to see the ser #.. Very low ser #.. very low ... in the 30's .. below 100 so cool. that was a 1st for me..


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine too. I recon we should do a roll call. It might be that they just haven't put many of them out yet. 

Cheers

John


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

johnnmiller1 said:


> Mine too. I recon we should do a roll call. It might be that they just haven't put many of them out yet.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


Hey John is your SER # in the 30's as well?


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep. I'll call it out, number #33. Living in Torquay Australia at the moment.


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

johnnmiller1 said:


> Yep. I'll call it out, number #33. Living in Torquay Australia at the moment.


Hey John , I have #32 ... living in New York ! So so close ! U are right after me ! How crazy is that !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's great. My Dad is from New York. Did you order from Watchmann? I recon they might have the 30s.


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

johnnmiller1 said:


> That's great. My Dad is from New York. Did you order from Watchmann? I recon they might have the 30s.


Yea ordered from watchmann maybe he does Have all the 30's ! 
Hey John did u get yours from watchmann as well ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

My DH3.0 has serial DH3.0.0007

This is my first Damasko so I'm guessing this is #7!

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

Cool. Ser # 0007 .. Great company Damasko.. Great watch. wear it well.. Some pics ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Will pick up mine at the Munichtime event, 2018, 26 - 28 October.


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

stuffler said:


> Will pick up mine at the Munichtime event, 2018, 26 - 28 October.


You will really enjoy it... Post some pics when you get it! Cheers!


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

harleymhs said:


> Cool. Ser # 0007 .. Great company Damasko.. Great watch. wear it well.. Some pics ?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=47052059

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

harleymhs said:


> You will really enjoy it...


I know. I followed the genesis of the Damasko Sub series from the first rendering to its first prototype and to the final product.

















It's my Damasko No. 7 btw.



> Post some pics when you get it!


Oh, I will.


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

stuffler said:


> I know. I followed the genesis of the Damasko Sub series from the first rendering to its first prototype and to the final product.
> 
> View attachment 13492189
> 
> ...


Which Damasko is ser # 7 ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

harleymhs said:


> Which Damasko is ser # 7 ?


It's my seventh Damasko. Don't care about the serial numbers.


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

stuffler said:


> It's my seventh Damasko. Don't care about the serial numbers.


COOL!


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

My DSUB2 in the real world 1st time out ! Loving it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

Beautiful! Does the convex crystal add much appeal over a flat one?


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

Doesn't look convex to me.... Looks flat but the watch itself in a whole looks amazing!


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

It is supposed to be convex, albeit only slightly. As can be seen on the drawings above.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko's web site says

„Bombiert" (raised, convex) on german site and

„Convex Sapphire crystal, antireflective coating on both sides with special antireflection" on english spoken site"

So it should be slightly domed as pic also shows. Just saying.


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

Slight dome hard to see but looks amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pherret (Sep 24, 2009)

Good looking watch. Damasko is supposed to have a bracelet for the dsub's end of year. My last email to them in July they confirmed. Hope that happens.


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

pherret said:


> Good looking watch. Damasko is supposed to have a bracelet for the dsub's end of year. My last email to them in July they confirmed. Hope that happens.


I contacted them as well. they told me the bracelet is in the works but didn't give me a time frame.. Will def pick up the bracelet for the DSUB2 !


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

hmm.. domed is nice  I'd jump on one with a different color combination - may be black dial and swap the orange something less garish


----------



## pherret (Sep 24, 2009)

Any way you get take a pic of the strap and buckle? All pics I see don't show that. Is it similar to Sinn strap you cut to fit or is it pin buckle?


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

actually the blue and orange go well ... JMO


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh I actually agree that the blue and orange is a good combo - just not the look I'm after. I just wish Damasko can provide more choices


harleymhs said:


> actually the blue and orange go well ... JMO


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

I really like this watch. It is impressive the quality Damasko watches are. 
It is very worth the money. 


𝘐𝘯𝘴𝘵𝘢𝘨𝘳𝘢𝘮 @𝘫𝘶𝘭𝘪𝘦𝘯.𝘱𝘰𝘳𝘵𝘴𝘪𝘥𝘦


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

harleymhs said:


> My DSUB2 in the real world 1st time out ! Loving it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can we have more photos on your wrist please Harleymhs


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Julien Portside said:


> Can we have more photos on your wrist please Harleymhs


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

harleymhs said:


> Hey All, New with Damasko Brand... Just ordered the NEW DUB2 ... Arrives Wed.. Looking forward to it.. Anyone else with a DSUB2 here?


So no more photos??!!! I'm quite sad 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

